# brood in honey.



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

typically any large patches of brood are cut out before the honey is extracted. I would think the occasional bee brood isn't really a problem, as they eat them in some parts of the world. I just don't know how many is "too many".


----------



## dieseljunky (Aug 10, 2014)

ruthiesbees , thank you for the response. I was just concerned about the amount in this batch, there was quite a bit due to part of the hive collapsing, it was inside a spool of cable. The honey looks and tastes clean, just not sure how to store. Just bottle as normal? I guess


----------

